# acer-wmi blacklight

## megaflow

what changes with acer wmi in a kernel-2.6.28

can't not longer use the blacklight keys (FN[])

this says dmesg  *Quote:*   

> "acer-wmi: Brightness must be controlled by generic video driver"

  dont understand what this meent

this is a output off lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module Size Used by
> 
> nls_iso8859_1 4160 1
> ...

 

and my kernel config http://users.skynet.be/fa094603/zen-config

Laptop acer aspire 6920G

/sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi not longer have the blacklight file 

and /proc/acpi/video/ is emty

----------

## slangdaddy

I have a similar problem. Before 2.6.28, I could change the backlight/brightness of my lcd screen using th fn keys. I only had to load the video module.

The following is enabled in my kernel configuration

```

[...]

Power management ->

  [*] ACPI ->

    [M] Video

[...]

Device Drivers ->

  Graphics Support ->

    <M> Lowlevel video output switch controls

    [*] Backlight & LCD Device Support ->

      <M> Lowlevel LCD controls

        <M> Platform LCD controls

      <M> Lowlevel Backlight controls

```

Kernel version 2.6.27.* worked with that configuration. I am using the binary nvidia drivers version 180.18, I don't know if this is problematic.

----------

## megaflow

but this config not nonger working on a 2.6.28 kernel

i wil try to install the nvidia-driver-180.* but i think (hope   :Sad:   ) . this is not the issue

if i look too folder  /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi . I see that some thing have changes , from 2.6.27* to 2.6.28*

bluetooth and wifi are not longer inside that folder

----------

## slangdaddy

I solved my problem, but I don't really know how ...

I played with some options under i2c, set some options to be modules instead of in-kernel drivers, but nothing new.

Maybe the "rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.28" before compiling the new kernel helped ...

----------

